# Hamm trip September 09. Photo heavy Part II



## ophidianman (Sep 5, 2008)

Chris Newman, Peter Curry and a disembodied hand.









Yours truly and (Tattooed) Eric Roza.









Darren yakking with Paul Harris.









A very angry Woma on Ron and Ingrid Winklers stand.









A gorgeous Leopard Boa bred by Eric Roza and Karin Koops. Photos don't do this snake justice.









Tenrecs.









African Pygmy Hedgehogs.









A beautiful Carpet of some kind.









Paul from Emsworth Aquaria dismantling his display case. I don't know who the other 2 guys are, all I know is I was looking after their purchases while they wandered round. Introduce yourselves next time round guys!!









Hmmm what's in the bag??









Whatever it is make sure it's secure!!


















Dave from 'La Grange Reptiles' bagging a docile (cold) caninus.









Jerry Cole owner of BJ Herp Supplies making the same comment about the snakes neck as I did.









Sunset in France nearing Calais on the motorway.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

ophidianman said:


> image
> Chris Newman, Peter Curry and a disembodied hand.
> 
> image
> ...



Nice one mate, some lovely snakes there... I heard it was a good show?
:2thumb:


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Superb Photo's mate. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Great pics, i loved the carpet 'of some kind' what was it ?
nearly went over to the other side with that one -)


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

hogboy said:


> Great pics, i loved the carpet 'of some kind' what was it ?
> nearly went over to the other side with that one -)


Looks like a carpondro, Not sure though....:flrt:


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

hogboy said:


> Great pics, i loved the carpet 'of some kind' what was it ?
> nearly went over to the other side with that one -)
> 
> image


 
im sure its a carphondro a gtp x carpet


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

Looks fantastic! I am really hoping i will be able to make the one in december 

Ed


----------



## Dead Out Reptiles (May 2, 2009)

hogboy said:


> Great pics, i loved the carpet 'of some kind' what was it ?
> nearly went over to the other side with that one -)
> 
> image


 
its deffo a carpondro


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Awesome, can't wait to go next year.


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah they were carpondro's only €1200 to, they were stunning!!! 

Corallus caninus!!?? That is my beautiful, wonderful (and also
when warm calm) Aru Morelia viridis, she is awesome and i am over the moon with her!

Cheers for the piccys mate! Was a good show im looking forward to dec


----------



## StevetheSnake (Mar 10, 2008)

Good to put a face to the name with Jerry Cole, he bred my suriname!


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

how much were the african pygmy hedgehog


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

connor 1213 said:


> how much were the african pygmy hedgehog


i think between 50-90 Euro


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

I seen some APH little as 50 up to 120.


----------



## ophidianman (Sep 5, 2008)

Corallus caninus!!?? That is my beautiful, wonderful (and also
when warm calm) Aru Morelia viridis, she is awesome and i am over the moon with her!

Doh....My bad. Memo to self put on glasses and pay more attention. She did look a nice specimen and a bonus that she's calm.


----------



## Victoria_O (Jan 11, 2009)

They carpondros were stunning!

For those that did not go to Rheda on the Sunday there were offspring from a jaguar carpet x gtp breeding and they were even better looking than the carpondros at Hamm.

Vicki x


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

ophidianman said:


> Corallus caninus!!?? That is my beautiful, wonderful (and also
> when warm calm) Aru Morelia viridis, she is awesome and i am over the moon with her!
> 
> Doh....My bad. Memo to self put on glasses and pay more attention. She did look a nice specimen and a bonus that she's calm.


Yeah im used to green tree snakeys being evil, so she is a result!


----------

